# Entry Level Acoustic Guitar budget : $350



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello members. A coworker has asked me for some advice on a guitar purchase for her brother that's just starting. He's 33 if that makes a difference. I suggested a Seagull s6 rustic or a Yamaha fg 700. At Tom lee right now both of these are about 200 bucks so maybe something a little pricier would be nice? Any suggestions would really be appreciated.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am a big fan of Simon and Patrick guitars (and related brands). I think they compare to instruments twice their price. I like the woodland series, just bought a 12 string. You can get a great guitar in the $300 - $400 range.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll take a look at the simon and patricks. Can anyone see a reason for a beginner not to get a seagull entourage mini jumbo rustic? 365 right now at Tom Lee. Looks like a great deal.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

seagull and simon and patrick and norman guitars are made by the same company in the same factory. They have somewhat different features/woods, but are essentially the same. That said, it is hard to go wrong with any of them, some low end models even have solid tops.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Good to know.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

stringer said:


> I'll take a look at the simon and patricks. Can anyone see a reason for a beginner not to get a seagull entourage mini jumbo rustic? 365 right now at Tom Lee. Looks like a great deal.


I love the Seagull mini jumbos, though I don't actually own one, it's a nicely sized guitar - a lot of people find the dreadnaughts (S6) too big, especially if they play sitting down, which most beginners do.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> I love the Seagull mini jumbos, though I don't actually own one, it's a nicely sized guitar - a lot of people find the dreadnaughts (S6) too big, especially if they play sitting down, which most beginners do.


Thanks for all your help everyone. She has decided to go with the mini jumbo rustic. Really pretty guitar. I also told her to ask about a set up. Any other tips? I've heard of trying out 3 or 4 of the same guitar, but that isn't possible. Is it common to get a set of fresh strings thrown in?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> seagull and simon and patrick and norman guitars are made by the same company in the same factory. They have somewhat different features/woods, but are essentially the same. That said, it is hard to go wrong with any of them, some low end models even have solid tops.


There's also Art & Lutherie.

Here's Godin's main page where you can to a site for each one--as well as LaPatrie--their classical line, a couple of electric lines (Godin, Richmond) and an amp line (SR Amps)


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

stringer said:


> I also told her to ask about a set up.
> Is it common to get a set of fresh strings thrown in?


Yes. When they set it up. If it plays fine right now then a set up is nothing other than changing the strings...so to ask for it to be strung up fresh would not be out oif the question.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Good choice. The Seagulls are really nice guitars, and great value for the money. I played a bunch of them while hunting, and they were all attractive instruments, with consistently good fit and finish, and every one of them a nice sounding guitar. I couldn't get used to the neck, personally, it's very round and thick, kind of like a baseball bat sawed in half lengthwise, and that's just not my thing. But if it that part works for you, it really is a great choice in this price bracket.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I had an art and luthrie as my first acoustic. nice guitars. as mentioned above, it is part of the Godin family.

I am currently sans acoustic. I would probably buy one again.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Now I want one! And a Kingpin II in congnac burst with the p90s!! I gotta quit this forum... it seems to fuel my GAS.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

stringer said:


> Now I want one! And a Kingpin II in congnac burst with the p90s!! I gotta quit this forum... it seems to fuel my GAS.


Just being a guitar player fuels my GAS


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

One of my regrets is selling my Seagull Original S6. I think they go for $399 but you can find them lightly used for $300. A real joy for the new player.:sSig_welcome:


----------

